# Stalk Hi 9” Hunting Boots By: Bushnell Footwear



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Stalk Hi 9” Hunting Boots
By: Bushnell Footwear
www.BushnellFootwear.com




I found the Stalk Hi’s with the 400 gram Thinsulate Ultra™ to be a great spring and an early season boot. With the ScentMask™ Odor Elimination providing undetectable scent protection, HydroGuard™ a polyurethane membrane that is laminated to any textile providing 100% waterproof protection and Breathe Right™ keeping your feet dry on those long hikes into the woods, these boots come equipped for the big hunts. The 900 Denier DWR materials will hold up to the roughest terrain. The Camo Wrap EVA Mid Sole along with the Dual Density Heel Cushioning System make these hunting boots seem like you’re walking on a cushion of air.
Anti Slip Rubber Sole Plate provides virtually slip free traction on some of the toughest terrain. Heat Zone Removable Insole System is a perforated insole compartment allowing for insertion of a heat pack. The TPU Brush Guard allows for toe protection and wear and tear that can wear out the front of your boot before its time.
For more information on the Stalk Hi or other footwear from Bushnell visit them at www.bushnellfootwear.com 

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------



## longnkrnch (Aug 28, 2011)

How wierd is that. I just posted a reply and got it rejected. Said it is SPAM. I can't talk about getting old and still hunting without it being called spam? Forget you people.


----------

